# Awesome Digital Photo Touch-Up Site!!



## Lana Boter (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi all.  

I'd like to tell everyone about my new website, www.fotofixer.com.  My staff and I provide digital photo retouching, cosmetic corrections, colorization, and restoration services, as well as custom graphics and logo design.  Please visit us and pass it on to your contacts if you like what you see!!!


Sincerely,

Lana Boter
FOTOFIXER
CEO


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 18, 2003)

I've deleted your cross-post in the welcome/introduction forum.


----------

